# [Installation] Pas de wifi/rien ne fonctionne

## SpongeBob62

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

Je tourne actuellement sous Ubuntu (depuis environ 1 an) et j'aimerais changer de distribution vers quelque chose de plus "paramétrable". On m'a conseillé Gentoo qui m'a l'air vraiment très bien !

J'ai donc télécharger le live CD installer pour avoir un support graphique pour l'installation.

J'ai un portable ACER Aspire 3613WLMi avec notament une carte wifi Broadcom 4318 très mal acceptée par Linux. Le nouveau noyau detecte cette carte (au démarrage du live CD de Gentoo) mais impossible de se connecter à un réseau.

Je me resigne donc à une installation sans connexion Internet.

Après l'installation des problèmes arrivent : une réslution de 1024*768 au lieu de 1280*800, impossible de monter une clé USB ou un CD... et toujours pas de wifi (la commande iwconfig est inconnue alors qu'avant l'installation elle fonctionnait).

Je veux donc installer ndiswrapper : comment l'installer sans connexion internet ?

Si vous avez des réponses à mes questions, merci de m'éclaircir, je tiens vraiment à installer Gentoo  :Smile: 

Merci d'avanceLast edited by SpongeBob62 on Wed Nov 01, 2006 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## terminou

bizarre bizare ton affaire .  Je suis pas tres doué non plus avec Gentoo mais bon j'essaie de t'aider.

as tu fais un ifconfig eth0 up ?

as tu aussi installé dhcpcd ?

emerge dhcpcd

regarde voir cette partie dans le guide d'installation

3.d. Configuration manuelle du réseau

Chargement des modules réseau nécessaires

Quand le CD d'installation démarre, il essaie de détecter tous vos périphériques et de charger les modules du noyau (les pilotes) appropriés pour faire marcher votre matériel. Dans la plupart des cas, cela marche très bien. Pourtant, dans certains cas, il peut ne pas charger certains modules dont vous avez besoin.

Si net-setup ou adsl-setup n'ont pas marché, alors vous pouvez commencer à vous dire que votre carte réseau n'a pas été détectée et que vous devrez charger les modules requis vous-même.

Pour savoir quels modules du noyau nous fournissons pour le réseau, utilisez simplement ls :

Exemple de code 10 : À la recherche des modules fournis

# ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net

Si vous trouvez un pilote pour votre carte réseau, utilisez modprobe pour le charger dans le noyau :

Exemple de code 11 : Utilisation de modprobe pour charger un module dans le noyau

(Dans cet exemple, nous chargeons le pilote pcnet32.)

# modprobe pcnet32

Pour vérifier si votre carte réseau est maintenant détectée, utilisez ifconfig. Une carte réseau détectée devrait provoquer ce genre d'affichage :

Exemple de code 12 : Test positif de la présence d'une carte réseau

# ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FD:00:00:00:00

          BROADCAST NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Par contre, si vous obtenez l'erreur suivante, alors la carte réseau n'a pas été détectée :

Exemple de code 13 : Test négatif de la présence d'une carte réseau

# ifconfig eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

Si votre machine dispose de plusieurs cartes réseau, elles sont nommées eth0, eth1, etc. Utilisez le nom qui correspond à la carte qui est connectée. Dans le reste de ce document, nous utiliserons eth0.

Si votre carte réseau est maintenant détectée, vous pouvez ré-essayer net-setup ou adsl-setup (ce qui devrait marcher). Pour les curieux, nous allons quand même expliquer comment configurer manuellement votre réseau. 

Y a p'etre une piste pour toi.

----------

## SpongeBob62

Pour installer dhcpd il faut internet, non ? Car dés que je fais un "emerge quelquechose" il va directement chercher à télécharger (dur dur quand on pas de connexion ^^ )

----------

## terminou

curieux. moi il me le trouve direct sur mon Livecd.... j'utilise le livecd 2006.0 pour amd64

edit : essaie emerge dhcpcd

----------

## kopp

dhcpcd doit être sur le liveCD normalement.

Pour ta résolution d'écran, tu as quoi comme controlleur graphique ? Si tu as un Intel, il faut certainement utiliser 915resolution, tu dois pouvoir trouver des infos sur le wiki de gentoo. Enfin essaye déjà en configurant les ModeLines (valable pour tous les écrans wsga/wxsga. Cf le wiki de gentoo.

SInon, de quelle manière as tu configuré ton noyau ? es tu sur d'avoir les supports corrects pour ton controlleur usb, de même pour le CD ?

Pour le wifi, je crois que iwconfig vient avec le paquet wireless-tools.

----------

## SpongeBob62

Pour le noyau, j'ai choisi d'installer (avec l'installateur graphique) le noyau du LiveCD.

J'ai bien un controlleur Inter, je vais regarder le wiki merci  :Smile: 

Sinon, comment savoir pour les controlleurs usb et cd ?

----------

## kopp

quand tu dis impossible de monter de lUSB et CD ? c'est à dire ? c'est pas monté automatiquement, ou c'est impossible même en root ?

que donne un dmesg quand tu branches une clef USB ?

Pour le wiki, c'était sur le wiki anglais pour ma part.

----------

## SpongeBob62

La clé et le CD sont impossibles à monter, même en root.

J'ai désinstallé gentoo... je ne peux donc pas faire de dmesg  :Sad: 

Je vais essayer dans la journée de le réinstaller, en branchant mon pc à mon routeur directement par ethernet, on verra bien le résultat.

Je vous tiens au courant

Merci de votre aide   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pititjo

Avant toute chose, pourrais-tu modifier ton titre pour qu'il soit conforme aux conventions utilisées sur ce forum ? Tu trouvera toutes les explications necessaire ici dans la section 3/3. (Les autres sections ne sont pas inutiles non plus.)

Lors de ta réinstallation assure toi de bien choisirs les options décrite là : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/usb-guide.xml

Quelle comande utilisais-tu pour monter ta clé usb en root ?

Pour ta réinstallation, ethernet me semble en effet la meilleur chose à faire.

----------

## SpongeBob62

Pour monter ma clé, j'utilisais mount /dev/sda en root mais rien ne se faisais...

Je modifie le titre, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Merci pour le titre. 

Sinon, pour l'installation, si tu avais utiliser l'installateur graphique, je te conseil plutot d'utiliser l'installation en ligne de commande comme décrite dans le manuel. ça se passerai certainement mieux.

Pour monter une clef usb il faut vérifier que la clé correspond bien a /dev/sda et préciser un point de montage, à moins que ce soit fait dans /etc/fstabLast edited by kopp on Wed Nov 01, 2006 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> Pour ta réinstallation, ethernet me semble en effet la meilleur chose à faire.

 

+1 mais je pense que si il pouvait, il l'aurait déjà fait.

Sinon il reste encore la solution d'utiliser un live cd d'une autre distribution qui gère ta carte wifi et suivre la méthode "classique" d'installation en ligne de commande.

----------

## pititjo

 *SpongeBob62 wrote:*   

> Pour monter ma clé, j'utilisais mount /dev/sda en root mais rien ne se faisais...
> 
> Je modifie le titre, merci 

 

/dev/sda était-il décrit dans /etc/fstab ? As-tu essayé avec /dev/sda1 ?

```

# mkdir /mnt/usbdisk

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk

```

Ceci donne-t-il quelque chose ?

Sinon, merci pour le titre.

----------

